# ** MK5/6 Stoptech Touring Front Big Brake Kit Sale: $1395 SHIPPED!! **



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

Running a sale on Stoptech Touring Big Brake Kits. This kit is a great value for the performance!!

*Stoptech Touring Front Big Brake Kit. 328mm 1-Piece Rotors*
List: $1595
*$1395 SHIPPED!!* within the continental United States
Available with either Slotted or Drilled rotors
Available in Red, Black, Silver, Blue, and Yellow Calipers (Yellow with Drilled Rotors are extra)
*CLICK HERE TO ORDER!!!*
In Stock orders will ship immediately, Out of stock combinations may take around 2 weeks.










Stoptech Touring Front BBK w/ST-41 Calipers 328x25mm 1-piece Rotors

Fits:
MK5 GTI/Jetta 2.0T
MK6 GTI
Eos 07-09

StopTech® Touring Big Brake Kits® are the ultimate in 1-piece rotor brake upgrade systems and represent the best performance value in the StopTech® lineup.

They offer nearly the same performance as the StopTech® Big Brake Kits and Trophy full race systems at a more affordable price point. Designed for street driven production vehicles, StopTech® Touring Kits include forged 2-piece calipers, larger StopTech® Sport 1-piece rotors, StopTech® Stainless Steel Brake Lines, StopTech® Street Performance Brake Pads and application-specific caliper brackets.

The stiff 2-piece, fully-forged calipers have designated piston sizes specific to each application and provide a firmer, more responsive brake pedal that provides better brake pedal modulation. Using a four-piston configuration and different caliper colors that use a special high temperature paint to withstand extreme conditions. All StopTech® Touring Big Brake Kits® include stiff calipers that utilize silicone dust boots to extend service intervals.

The larger 1-piece StopTech® Sport rotors provide greater heat capacity and reduced brake fade. Also assisting in fade resistance and higher performance are the StopTech® Street Performance Pads® which have a high maximum operating temperature, and high bite for responsive brakes that can be driven hard.


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

*Current Stocking, 9-29-15*
Red Caliper w/ Slotted Rotor: IN STOCK
Red Caliper w/ Drilled Rotor: Special Order
Black Caliper w/ Slotted Rotor: IN STOCK
Black Caliper w/ Drilled Rotor:Special Order
Silver Caliper w/ Slotted Rotor: IN STOCK
Silver Caliper w/ Drilled Rotor:Special Order
Blue Caliper w/ Slotted Rotor: Special Order
Blue Caliper w/ Drilled Rotor:Special Order
Yellow Caliper w/ Slotted Rotor: Special Order
Yellow Caliper w/ Drilled Rotor:Special Order


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

bump


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays :grinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

bump


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Will these fit a CC? And what's stock now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

manefresh2089 said:


> Will these fit a CC? And what's stock now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What diameter are your current brakes? I don't believe this particular kit will fit, I know they have a St 40 2 piece rotor kit that will, but I'll have to check about a touring kit for you.


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

I meant in stock. Sorry. But I have the base 312 I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

manefresh2089 said:


> I meant in stock. Sorry. But I have the base 312 I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, and just to verify, 2.0t FWD correct?


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, 20013 CC 2.0t


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

manefresh2089 said:


> Yeah, 20013 CC 2.0t
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about the delayed response on this.

You can use the kit in this post but you also need to order a different brake line set. I'm getting the pricing on them and will get them added to the site for you :beer:


----------



## manefresh2089 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

manefresh2089 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are the brake lines you would want to order with the Touring BBK so it will work with your car: http://www.vdubwarehouse.com/mm5/me...ubwarehouse&Screen=PROD&Product_Code=95033021

:thumbup:


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

bump


----------

